# Cutting Board Under Exterior Burners Replacement?



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, I knew last year that the cutting board that slides under the outdoor burners was shot (dried out, cracked, and in about 3 pieces). I took it out to save for measurements see about making something - probably out of baltic birch plywood (5-7 layers, and smothered in mineral oil). That thing is fairly thin.

I'd rather replace it with a plastic HDPE cutting board, but most of the ones I've seen are too thick. This thing is like 1/4" - 3/8" thick, maybe 12" wide, and about 18-20" long. Anyone know of any such beast? That would last, where anything made of wood will simply dry up over time.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

TimU said:


> Well, I knew last year that the cutting board that slides under the outdoor burners was shot (dried out, cracked, and in about 3 pieces). I took it out to save for measurements see about making something - probably out of baltic birch plywood (5-7 layers, and smothered in mineral oil). That thing is fairly thin.
> 
> I'd rather replace it with a plastic HDPE cutting board, but most of the ones I've seen are too thick. This thing is like 1/4" - 3/8" thick, maybe 12" wide, and about 18-20" long. Anyone know of any such beast? That would last, where anything made of wood will simply dry up over time.


I once made a shallow window sill in our bathroom at home cut from a piece of Corian. I picked up a scrap from a local fabricator for a couple of bucks. I think the thickness (3/8") would be okay, but it's probably heavier than the stock original plastic board. We have the same outdoor kitchen on our trailer, and I'm waiting for the day it breaks in half. Seems like it's never used for cutting, but rather placing stuff on it that are too heavy.
Just a thought, good luck...


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is a direct replacement. Probably not worth the price. I would go the corian route as suggested earlier.
http://www.trekwood.com/products/177152/Countertop-Tray-11-x-33-White


----------

